# New owner



## Pinknoise (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,

Just bought my fiancee a Mk1 TT 2001 225 Roadster. We pick it up next week. Just thought i'd sign up and have a browse. Nothing worse than people signing up with an instant question or fault. Hopefully I will have contributed something before I ask for the forums help.

Her pervious car was a 1999 Golf GT TDi 110 and I currently drive a 2001 Passat TDi Sport 130. So we have the VW/Audi bug.

Will post pics and thoughts once we get it.

Sam


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome! 

This is gonna be a loonnnnnnng week!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome! you ll soon have the modding bug.

TTitan


----------

